# Downhill Trails in und um Aschaffenburg ?



## Adkins_Rider (1. Mai 2016)

*Gude allesamt *

Wie der titel dieses beitrages euch schon sagt geht es hier um einen ehrgeizigen und mehr oder weniger fortgeschrittenem downhill biker welcher in Aschaffenburg lebt und auf der suche nach guten und auch vordernden downhill trails ist . Nun versuche ichs (nach langer selbst suche zb in mainaschaff usw) mal hiermit und hoffe ihr habt was für mich.

Danke an alle beiträge schon mal im voraus


----------



## skaster (2. Mai 2016)

Wieso suchst du dann im Rechtsforum und nicht im Lokalforum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adkins_Rider (2. Mai 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Wieso suchst du dann im Rechtsforum und nicht im Lokalforum?



Ich kenne die unterscheide nicht ? Bin "neu" was diese foren sache angeht


----------



## skaster (2. Mai 2016)

Der Titel des von dir benutztem Unterforums lautet:
*Open Trails*
...Forum zu Rechtsfragen, Trails- und Umwelt der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike)
Hinweis: _Die hier geposteten Meinungen sind nicht immer Auffassung der DIMB!_

Habe den Beitrag mal gemeldet, ich denke ein Mod wird den Thread dann in das richtige Unterforum verschieben.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2016)

Im Spessartwölfe Forum bekommst Du alle Infos für rund um Aschaffenburg...
Bedingung ist mitfahren, und zwischen den Downhills gibt es einiges zu kurbeln für Deinen schweren Bock...

Interesse ?


----------



## Adkins_Rider (3. Mai 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Im Spessartwölfe Forum bekommst Du alle Infos für rund um Aschaffenburg...
> Bedingung ist mitfahren, und zwischen den Downhills gibt es einiges zu kurbeln für Deinen schweren Bock...
> 
> Interesse ?



von den spessartwölfen hab ich hier schon "einiges" gehört dachte aber immer dass es eine pure enduro gemeinschaft ist  

Und wie ist das da mit dem alter weil ich hab gehört dass es manche "only +18" gemeinschaften gibt und ich bin gerade erst mal 15  aber wenn das kein problem ist hört sich das ziemlich interessant an 

Gruß adkins rider


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Mai 2016)

Was hast Du denn gehört? Wir können nur fahren was die Gegend hergibt, für reinen DH wird es da schwierig...
Altersmässig könnten wir locker Deine Eltern sein deren Erlaubnis für alle Fahrten nötig wäre...

...den richtigen Sport hast Du Dir aber schon rausgesucht, weiß nicht ob Du gleich altrige im IBC finden wirst...


----------



## Adkins_Rider (4. Mai 2016)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn gehört? Wir können nur fahren was die Gegend hergibt, für reinen DH wird es da schwierig...
> Altersmässig könnten wir locker Deine Eltern sein deren Erlaubnis für alle Fahrten nötig wäre...
> 
> ...den richtigen Sport hast Du Dir aber schon rausgesucht, weiß nicht ob Du gleich altrige im IBC finden wirst...



Hauptsächlich dass ihr im Bereich Aschaffenburg bis Frankfurt unterwegs seid auf passionierten mtb trails  ja das mit dem gleichaltrigem funktioniert bei mir irendwie nicht so aber ich fahr auch so immer mit älteren 

Naja auf jeden fall hab ich interesse nur momentan nicht da ich im prüfungsstress liege aber das hält wahrscheinlich nicht mehr allzu lang ich würde mich dann einfach mal bei dir melden  ?


----------

